# ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 VCore & VDIMM Mod



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2005)

Show article


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 5, 2005)

Nobody has an ASRock motherboard here? Come on BlackPlear, we sure do. I haven't attempted neither mods for my board, since i'm quite happy with my results.

Settings:
CPU:270x9 1.45v
RAM: (166) @221mhz 2225-1T w/ 3.4v 
CPU-NB:600


----------



## Anarion (Nov 6, 2005)

what happen in "VDimm Mod" ! u just show a pic which has a red square!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2005)

work in progress


----------



## Anarion (Nov 6, 2005)

Dynamic said:
			
		

> Nobody has an ASRock motherboard here? Come on BlackPlear, we sure do. I haven't attempted neither mods for my board, since i'm quite happy with my results.
> 
> Settings:
> CPU:270x9 1.45v
> ...




i read some review which state this board is a little bit slow ! 
btw last time i bought a SiS base MB it kills me   so by any chance do u  have problrm with cold booting ! problem with optical drives (some disc ain't read well etc, sub channel data & c2 recovery have some prob ) , some slow/malfunc resources & ...

if not pls let me know coz it seem i will buy one of 'em .

2. u said u do notin (mod), for this seeting u mention , ! realy !? & 3rd. can u give me some temp also if have any comment  tnx in advance


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2005)

i'm reviewing this board right now and i must say it rocks, but it needs some mods to oc well


----------



## Anarion (Nov 6, 2005)

sound great , 
well i hope this mb with mod ,can go far as the pic or close to it.with air though...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2005)

the best i could get out of my board is 380, but i think it's safe to say that all boards can do over 350 HTT easily.


----------



## Anarion (Nov 6, 2005)

so eager to read ur review sooner , also it's very nice if put a pic for "Variable Voltage" mod which show final mod pic. 2.is it, borad,  totaly async imean when use pcie or agp , pci is locked well...


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 8, 2005)

The board has been working great for me as you can see my results below. I'm not a hardcore overclocker since my budget has been limited. I have no problems with cold boot ever, so starts up just fine everytime. So far i've used Bios 1.20 but couldn't go over 275FSB. Recently i've flashed my board with the Bios 04XX  from a German site and it's been working out just great. For once I've noticed that my Burner didn't load up before, but just a reboot fixed the problem. I'm currently using SpeedFan 4.26 and i've compared it with Everest H.E. 2.20 and Sandra SR3, they seem to be on the same line.

IDLE/LOAD
CPU:24c (Cold night) Avg:32c/40c
Chipset:25c (Cold Night) Avg:28-30c/32c 
Power Regulators:25c (Cold Night) Avg:29-30c/39-40c <---Because of all the overclocking results, if i go back to stock, it'll stay around Chipset temps. You also have to understand that i modded a 120mm high speed fan on the side panel which is pushing air right into my CPU, RAM, Power Regulators, and OCZ BOOSTER.

Bios:04XX
270x9 1.45v w/Stock HSF
(166) @221MHz DDR441 
2225-*1T* w/3.4v OCZ DDR BOOSTER
CPU-NB:600
C3D GTO @16pp 550/565 w/Zalman VF700-cu

*Cat 5.11 CP*
3DMark03:13140
3DMark05:6540


----------



## Anarion (Nov 8, 2005)

Dynamic said:
			
		

> IDLE/LOAD
> CPU:24c (Cold night) Avg:28-30c/40c
> Chipset:25c (Cold Night) Avg:28-30c/32c
> Power Regulators:25c (Cold Night) Avg:29-30c/39-40c
> ...



can u give a link for that site , 

ur temps even avg ones are great  , they are look like refrence board's temp, for this chip .

as in wizzard review it reach 80 or on other reviews which  i read they reach 55 ....so far...

it's  very nice of u which describe in detail important things , very tnx 

btw that 12cm on 12v mus sound like a vacum cleaner    i have no idea about ur stamania but i can't resist such niose constantly  .
 @last nice scores ... be well to do


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2005)

the 80 degrees were measured using a temp probe which was stuck into the fins of the heatsink. the testing was done at 300 htt.

maybe those guys reaching 55 degrees used the onboard sensors?


----------



## Anarion (Nov 14, 2005)

i think ,he state that ; used a "dr.pc"  like temp measure system (i have doubt), btw on that review that guy couldn't go further than 227 htt!  (also i can't rermember what was that site ,i just google it )


----------



## Bella (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello All,
This is my first time posting, please bear w/ me if I am little unfamiliar w/ this forum and all the good discussions and reviews conducted  here. I have been using Asrock mobo and over all I am happy w/ it. Never the less I  am a bit disappointed @ asrock for lacking the main ingredients for overclocking, mainly vcore and vdimm. I have done the "ED" voltmods (OCWForum) and as you can see in my sig I was able to achieve a decent overclock for my CPU and Ram on this board. I read the review and the voltmods here and I like the way the vdimm mod is accomplished, and is rather easier than "ED's".
This brings me to my question. The trimmer used is a 500 ohm and I couldn’t find it @ radioshack. I could find a 1K trimmer there, and would like to find out if 1K is the highest resistance and if it could give me the 200-1K variables. The Radioshack sale person was kind of green on the subject, and didn’t know the spec. on this trimmer. It has 3 legs. does this mean one leg is for ground and the other 2 are connected to  pin 9, in 2 different ways for 2 different settings or are the 2 legs act like a single resistor? another word hot-wire to pin 9 disconnected and connected to a leg and the 2nd leg connected to pin 9, w/ 3rd leg (ground) to ground?
I really appreciate this vdimm mod and would like to be able to change back to it. 
Thank you in advance for the help..


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2005)

a 1k trimmer should work fine too, it's just not as precise to set the voltages.

the outer two legs are used to determine which direction you turn to lower resistance.
so if you use the center and the left leg, turning counter clockwise lowers resistance -> increases voltage.
when using the center and right leg it's clockwise for lower resistance.

I suggest after you decide on which two legs you want to use, break off the third so you can't accidentially use it.


----------



## Bella (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok tanx W1zzard. I will do it sometimes tomorrow and report here how I am doing.
Is 1k maximum resistance, and turning will reduce it, and to what? do you know the lower end of this 1K resistor?. I tried to google it but no luck yet. The radioshack guy no help at all. If this 1K trimmer wont be as accurate as you say, what if I just solder a 300 ohm resistor and get ~ 3.volt? My TCCD's only need 2.9-2.95v, and the high/low settings in bios should be sufficient. The "ED's" method was a pain in the butt. I kept the resistor just incase. I have to solder it back in-place before doing your voltmod. right?


----------



## bartonsboy (Nov 17, 2005)

*conductive pen*

Is it ok to do the vdim mod with a conductive pen also? Or should I use wire? I want to do the one that gets me 3.20 volts by bridging to the solder pad. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2005)

the 300 ohm resistor thing would work fine but a trimmer is better imo .. 
the trimmer is 1k max and 0 ohms at the lower end

bartonsboy: i am not convinced the conductive pen will work. if you try make at least sure you have a wide trace. there will be a lot of current flowing thru it, the lower the resistance of the trace itself, the less heat will be dissipated in the trace.
you can think of it like that: if the electrons are all going thru a narrow trace it will get congested and the electrons rub each other producing heat. if there's more space for them to go they do not rub each other and so create less heat


----------



## Bella (Nov 17, 2005)

I tried the 1K resistor on an old mobo (picked one of 3.25 v flat resistor), and you are right. one leg will be 0 and the other @ max(3 legs trimmer). when turning, one lowers when the other increases. the max is ~.30v less than original voltage(3.25v) and shows ~2.95v
But after playing w/ it for about 10 minutes, it lost it and no trimming-just showing original voltage. I think this trimmer is poor quality and I am not taking any chance w/ a new. Don’t want it to break on me during usage. I am glad tried it on an obsolete mobo
Am going to find a quality 500 ohm trimmer from a computer electronics store.
will keep you updated.


----------



## zakward (Nov 19, 2005)

I recently bought a 939-Dual SATA2 and the vid 0-4 is not there for some reason.I can see everthing around where it should be but it's not there.Am I going blind or did they remove this from the board?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2005)

could you make a photo of the area?


----------



## zakward (Nov 19, 2005)

If I had a camera that could do the job I would.I think I'll have to see if I can borrow one.


----------



## Bella (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, sorry took me this long to report my progress.
I couldn’t find any reliable 500ohm trimmer so I gave up on this method. But  what I did was to solder a 100 ohm resistor to # "2" resistor in the picture, and install a switch between the 
3.13v plate and vdimm solder point (the 3.13v method) to have 2 different settings.
If I have the switch on I have 3.05v, off will have 2.90v. For some reason I don’t get as much increase as described in the voltmod here and the one by OCW forum. I think every motherboard is different and the voltage of vdimm mod gives different results.
I now am able to overclock my Venice 3000 to 307.8x9=2770mhz. The results are in my sig.


----------



## Swah (Nov 26, 2005)

zakward said:
			
		

> I recently bought a 939-Dual SATA2 and the vid 0-4 is not there for some reason.I can see everthing around where it should be but it's not there.Am I going blind or did they remove this from the board?



For those who don't know where the chip is to be found(yes my english is bad, i'm dutch). It is positioned at the center of the edge of the board, where the socket is located. So say, at the center in the edge of the topside from this board near the processor. Don't be searching at the southside, but near the socket!

Hope you guys find it, 

Cheers Swah


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 28, 2005)

Anarion,
 It's not as bad as you think. I remember when i had my P4 with a Spark 7 from Thermaltake hsf on it, NOW THAT WAS LOUD. Not the system i just built, not that bad. I probably need to bring the high setting down to medium on the 120mm fan to sleep though, but while playing games i can't hear jack with my 5.1 surround sound on. So far so good, i haven't tried overclocking higher. I'm happy.


----------



## Diavire (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, I just posted this at another site, but I guess it'd be better to post it here, since the maker of the mods actually reads here (thanks for the Radeon 9500 work btw W1zzard) >)

It's only an idea, and some members here will probably be able to poke a, or multiple hole(s) into this, but here goes.

This is about the VDIMM mod that tells you that if you connect a certain solderblob to another solderpoint, you'll feed 3.2V directly into your memory, alternatively, you can run the 3.3v line from your PSU into it to get 3.3v.

First off, are there any problems with this method? How does it work, does it override the bios voltage? Cuz I can't imagine it Adding that voltage to the existing flow >P

Anyhoo, if there's nothing wrong with that mod, how about taking a molex's 5v line (or a certain ATX motherboard plug pin?), putting a quality adjustable resistor between it, and running that into said solderpoint?
Theoretically you should be able to give it any voltage you want then, kinda like high-end DFI boards take their VDIMM from the 5v line.
Handy for people with BH5 memorysticks, cuz those can need upto, say, 3.6v with active cooling?

Just be really sure to measure it beforehand and during >P

Anyway, this is just an idea for now, I can't test it cuz I don't have my board, and since Opterons are really hard to get at the moment, I'm gonna have to wait quite a while for my setup to arrive 
So please, don't anyone who isn't sure try this, I'm so far just wondering what the more knowledgable people here think of the idea.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2005)

if you feed a higher voltage directly to the memory, the original voltage regulator on the mobo will see "oh i'm too high on voltage" and reduce its output.. but it's still too high.. so it should completely turn off and finally your cable will supply the whole memory voltage.

the problem about "quality adjustable resistors" is that i am pretty sure you will have a hard time finding one with the wattage you need. Remember, the excess voltage has to be dissipated as heat in the resistor.


----------



## Diavire (Dec 1, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> if you feed a higher voltage directly to the memory, the original voltage regulator on the mobo will see "oh i'm too high on voltage" and reduce its output.. but it's still too high.. so it should completely turn off and finally your cable will supply the whole memory voltage.
> 
> the problem about "quality adjustable resistors" is that i am pretty sure you will have a hard time finding one with the wattage you need. Remember, the excess voltage has to be dissipated as heat in the resistor.



Alright, so I won't burn anything up over time hopefully 

hmm, well, they've been able to integrate such a solution on the DFI boards, so I guess there Should be ways powerful enough (well, at least on the DFI Expert boards, heard the earlier implementation had some problems).
Do you have any ideas on it? Maybe multiple chained together, or some sort of circuitry to clean it up and lower it.

What kinda wattage would be needed for something like this?

Or, maybe a bit more far-fetched, something liking to the 7v solution for fans, 12v+5v line = 7v ? (lowering some other powersource on the board \ a PSU plug with a resister and running that against the 5v line you feed into the RAM somehow?)


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2005)

let's take the 3.5A from the article (this might not be 100% accurate, but a good ballpark figure)

5V input, 3.5V output -> 1.5V drop needed.. 

3.5A * 1.5V = 5.25W .. sounds a bit low to me .. better look for 8W+ which probably means you need some kind of active cooling for the resistor


----------



## Diavire (Dec 1, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> let's take the 3.5A from the article (this might not be 100% accurate, but a good ballpark figure)
> 
> 5V input, 3.5V output -> 1.5V drop needed..
> 
> 3.5A * 1.5V = 5.25W .. sounds a bit low to me .. better look for 8W+ which probably means you need some kind of active cooling for the resistor



Alright, but, saying I'd be able to get a resistor like that, running that 3.5v into that solderpoint would work, right?

The countervolting idea seems like insanity to you I take it, since you didn't touch on it? ;D

Also, say I chain 3 standard adjustable resistors in a row, let each take care of say 0.5 volt, would that be cleaner and take most of the pressure off of them? Say, make it actually feasible? >)
How much can a standard (what's standard anyway, 1000ohm? I'm lacking in knowledge here :/ ) adjustable resistor be expected to take for the long run anyway?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2005)

typical resistors are 1/8 watt ..


----------



## Diavire (Dec 1, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> typical resistors are 1/8 watt ..



Eep >_<

so this is all to do with how much the RAM pulls from the powerline?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2005)

yep .. 1/8 watt resistor on the line to the memory -> little charred piece of ash after 1 second of pc on

*runs off to find resistor for demonstration*












video of resistor in action: http://www.techpowerup.com/img/05-12-01/resistor.mpg


----------



## Diavire (Dec 1, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> yep .. 1/8 watt resistor on the line to the memory -> little charred piece of ash after 1 second of pc on
> 
> *runs off to find resistor for demonstration*



lol, kick ass that you actually demonstrated it, nice flash, thanks >D
too bad, I thought the "big" adjustable ones were alot better than the small non adjustable ones :/
Makes me wonder what makes an OCZ Booster work then, thought that was just a thing shaped like a piece of RAM with a resistor hooked to your 5v line, guess I've got some homework to do still


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2005)

ocz booster should work on that board afaik ..


----------



## Diavire (Dec 1, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> ocz booster should work on that board afaik ..



Yeah, should, I just like hacking something together better ;D
Ah well, must be some source somewhere on the internet describing how one works.

And I'll just visit the local hardware store to check if they have something strong enough.

Thanks for the help and info, good to know that some "giants" of modding are so easy to get in touch with


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2005)

ocz booster basically has a small power supply on-board .. 
good read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_regulator
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched-mode_power_supply


----------



## Swah (Dec 4, 2005)

Well guys, 

tnx 2 the help of the vcore mod, i'm proudly and able to present my (stable) oc:

CPU: Athlon 64 Venice 3200+(@2,0Ghz) --> 2,8 Ghz(10x280HTT) - 1,57v
Mem: Dane Elec 400ddr cl3 --> 466ddr 3-3-3-8-2T (ram:cpu - 5:6)
CPU-NB: 800Mhz (16bit)
NB-SB: 800Mhz (16bit)
Dram: High (2,7v)
Cool n Quit: Disabled
Spread Spec: Disabled
BootFailureGuard: Enabled
Fast Writes: Disabled

It cost me some time to find the exact settings. But it's definitely word it!
Hoop it stays stable, maybe i should get some spreaders voor my mem? 
Dunno i'll see..

chears ,

Swah


----------



## vpjansen (Dec 4, 2005)

The problem with this board and the OCZ booster is that if you want to run 2 sticks in DC you won't probably be able to use the ram booster as the DC pairs are right next to each other. The boosters need to be atleast one slot apart to fit in.


----------



## Dynamic (Dec 8, 2005)

vpjansen said:
			
		

> The problem with this board and the OCZ booster is that if you want to run 2 sticks in DC you won't probably be able to use the ram booster as the DC pairs are right next to each other. The boosters need to be atleast one slot apart to fit in.



That's incorrect since i am currently running 2x512 in Dual Channel mode Dimms 3/4 along with the Booster in Dimm 2 running @ 3.4v for over three months now.


----------



## decline (Dec 11, 2005)

Any easy way to get 2.9v vdimm?

variable voltage mod would be perfect but is very difficult to me and my soldering skill


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 22, 2005)

I made the Mods for my Asrock Dual but now I need to find out the voltage i'm giving to Ram, Made the "150 Ohm" mod... Need to know if there's a way to measure the voltage... Even with a multimeter I don't know where to use it... lol

Tks in advance


----------



## decline (Dec 22, 2005)

could you put a photo to see your work?

if i join those points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with a resistor can i get 2.9v?


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 22, 2005)

Beats me!!! I did a different mod, not listed in this site...





Of course i asked for help on this... lol

I need to make sure it's working before instaling the more expensive TCCD... Anyone has a clue on how to measure the DRAM voltage?


----------



## decline (Dec 22, 2005)

thank you for the picture.

maybe this is what you are looking for http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=772857#post772857


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 22, 2005)

measure voltage on pin 7 of the memory slots for ddr voltage


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks, if you find other ways specific to this board let me know 

PS: Couldn't take a picture of the Vcore mod with the motherboard mounted... Sorry


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 22, 2005)

Jusat one glitch, if you put one of the multimeter's part in pin 7 where does the other one go? You'll have to close the circuit between the pins and the multimeter...

tks


----------



## Conroe (Dec 23, 2005)

I made this volage regulator circut for another mobo, but I'm going to try it.

I mounted it in a drive bay with a bracket I cut out of a old zip drive, used a molex spliter to power it off the 12v rail, and used a clasping probe to hook it to the MOS-FET that outputs Vdimm.  My OCZ VX may need 3.6v.

With this you can use any voltage, cheak it with a DVM before connecting!


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 23, 2005)

Well try it... I'll have to excuse me, but thet thing looks insane in my point of view... Don't know if the circuits will hold 3.6V


----------



## Conroe (Dec 23, 2005)

I will, it works on a p5p800.

Now I have Stock cooling, and running my 3200+ Venice over HTT 260. With more Vdimm I may still need the devider.  All it will do now is tighten my timings from 2-3-2 to 2-2-2.  But I will try it, along with Vcore mod when I get a better HSF.

Any way, seems smarter than using a resitor.  Current will not be constant, the voltage will change way too much.  This is a good regulator, better than the one on the mobo.


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 23, 2005)

I see... Well, I can only wish ya good luck... Nevertheless be careful or you'll get a fried mobo...


----------



## technic58 (Dec 24, 2005)

hi all! im brand new to this forum so i hope i posted this in the right place.

i came here because i saw the volt modding for my board, the asrock 939-dual sata2. i performed the vcore volt mod and it worked great. i have a few questions on the vdimm tho.

for the vdimm modding, i will b talking about the variable voltage mod. it looks liek the best for me, because i have TCCD, and everythign else would b much too high.

anyways, i went to radioshack to pick up a 500 Ohm resistor, but of course, its my luck, and they didnt have any. the 2 closest was a 470 Ohm resistor and a 560 Ohm resistor. i bought one of each.

i was wondering if it would b possible to perform this mod with any of the resistors i picked up, and wat a rough estimate of the voltage would b?

thank you

PS: HELP!!!


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 24, 2005)

I have made the variable vdimm mod with a 150 Ohm resistor, It worked great on Value Ram, but today I installed my new TCCD and I get nothing but instability, I think you should wait untill I get this problem solved out....

Happy Christmas...


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2005)

*About the Vcore .*

I was wondering about the Vcore I have the Vdimm all together with the OCZ DDR ram booster and now I was wondering if any one knows how to get 1.7 volts for the Vcore ? I would like to beable to get 1.6-1.7 and as far as I can see there is no way at this time to get that . am I right? I hope not . some one please tell me I am wrong .


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 24, 2005)

I haven't found such mod anywhere... Tough I searched for it... Now i'd just like to noe what's the real vdimm is, cause I'm getting soime instability from the Ram modules... maybe the BIOS is to be blamed... I'm using the OCW Beta 1...


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2005)

c3l5o said:
			
		

> I haven't found such mod anywhere... Tough I searched for it... Now i'd just like to noe what's the real vdimm is, cause I'm getting soime instability from the Ram modules... maybe the BIOS is to be blamed... I'm using the OCW Beta 1...


I do not know what the real Vdimm is but my DDR bosster is set at 3.1 volts .I am using OCW beat 3 and beta 4 is now out but I do not see a use for it at this time.


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 24, 2005)

Do you know if the Boster works to turn the voltage down? I think the Vmod is too much for my  tccd...


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2005)

c3l5o said:
			
		

> Do you know if the Boster works to turn the voltage down? I think the Vmod is too much for my  tccd...


I think it does . it will override the bios and take the Voltage of the Ram upon it's self . so I would have to say yes it does . since it totaly over rides the bios settings and all.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2005)

i dont think the booster can reduce voltage below what's set in the bios .. anybody wanna try?


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 24, 2005)

trickson would it be much trouble if you tried doing that with your booster?


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 24, 2005)

Just measured the voltage... Normal = 2.56V | High = 3.08V
My TCCD doesn't like either Voltages, one is too low, the other too high...


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2005)

c3l5o said:
			
		

> trickson would it be much trouble if you tried doing that with your booster?


well I have been able to do it ! I have gone from 2.8 - 2.5 volts with the DDR booster . it does work.


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks, merry Xmas!!!


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2005)

c3l5o said:
			
		

> Thanks, merry Xmas!!!


any time! AND Merry Christmast to all and to all a good night!


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 24, 2005)

Just one thing though, I'm gonna try a 500Ohm resistor before going out to buy a DDR Booster... Smarter move I think... Oh and nice smiley... Goes well with the season spirit!!!


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2005)

c3l5o said:
			
		

> Just one thing though, I'm gonna try a 500Ohm resistor before going out to buy a DDR Booster... Smarter move I think... Oh and nice smiley... Goes well with the season spirit!!!


Thanks I thought so. but on a serious note is there any volt mod that will give me a 1.7Vcore increase on the CPU ? Please any one I realy need this   .


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't think so, sorry... but to find it over www.ocworkbench.com


----------



## decline (Dec 25, 2005)

trickson said:
			
		

> Thanks I thought so. but on a serious note is there any volt mod that will give me a 1.7Vcore increase on the CPU ? Please any one I realy need this   .



http://www.rhcf.com/sisubb/ultimatebb.php/topic/30/51.html

Merry christmas!!


----------



## trickson (Dec 25, 2005)

decline said:
			
		

> http://www.rhcf.com/sisubb/ultimatebb.php/topic/30/51.html
> 
> Merry christmas!!


this is a merry christmas now THANK YOU!!     .


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 25, 2005)

my turn need a vdimm wich gives me 2.75V~2.85V... anyone knows a way?


----------



## trickson (Dec 25, 2005)

yes why don't you do what I have done ? I got a OCZ DDR RAM Booster and I can set my OCZ gold as high as I like and it is a no brainer and no soldering or resistors required!


----------



## trickson (Dec 26, 2005)

well i decided to do the Vdimm Volt mod and it is a sucess ! now I can take out the DDR ram Booster ! it is taking up room in front of my HSF for the cpu. so my only question is how do I know what my vdimm voltage is at ? I did the 3.2 one and I know it is working I have this system O/C'ed to 2.7GHz and it is stable too! is there a programe that will tell me what the Vdimm is? thank you. I also noticed some thing odd. when I shut the computer down the power light stays on now can any one tell me what I did wrong thank you.


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 26, 2005)

Cool, can you post some pictures?


----------



## trickson (Dec 26, 2005)

c3l5o said:
			
		

> Cool, can you post some pictures?


shure but I am still wondering why the power light is staying on after this mod. Is this normal? or did I screw some thing up?
well the pic's did not come out right I have a digital cam that is not all that good .


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 27, 2005)

ok, have you check the cables to see if they aren't switched? I have never heard of such problem... Not even with other mobos... But I don't think it will much of a problem if all is working fine... maybe it's a glitch...


----------



## trickson (Dec 27, 2005)

c3l5o said:
			
		

> ok, have you check the cables to see if they aren't switched? I have never heard of such problem... Not even with other mobos... But I don't think it will much of a problem if all is working fine... maybe it's a glitch...


yeah I checked every thing and it is just the case power light that stays on after a shudown . I can't see it as hurting any thing as it is just a light . and it all works better than ever too.


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 27, 2005)

see, there's no problem... today I was gonna make the variable voltage mod, but there they didn't have 500 Ohm trimmers and 2.1K resistors... Guess it have to wait, tomorrow i'm gonna search in an arcade repairing shop to see if they could "lend" me some... eheheh


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 28, 2005)

looks like it worked, ill put some pics later on... I couldn't find a 2.1K Ohm resitor though... I mounted a 2.2K one and then fined tuned a variable 0-1000 Ohm resistor instead of the 0-500 ohm suggested and now I have a rock solid 2.85V Vdimm... I'm very happy and my TCCD are too 

Best regards


----------



## decline (Dec 28, 2005)

thank you in advanced for those pics. I hope solder points aren't so small like i think and i can do it with my soldering skills.


----------



## c3l5o (Dec 28, 2005)

sory but I can't take pics of it... the isolation in the wire that I used is too thick and I can't take the pic...


----------



## kapeeteeleest_peeg (Jan 3, 2006)

HELP! Im an overclock newbie...
My problem is that I cant even get started with this board due to my cpu frequency settings appearing to be locked... I can enable the cpu/pci-x frequencies but when I press enter to change them... the frequencies fail to appear?!
I've been on bios 1.1, 1.2, 1.4 & 1.5 with no success.
Ive had this problem b4 with a laser locked 3.0 barton, & obviously it was locked. Im hoping my 3200+ venice e3 isnt the same?
Does anyone know if I could have a 'venice' that is locked up?, cos I cant think of what is causing this... (
Any advice would b much appreciated S
cpu-z says my venice is a revision dh-e3?

I only want to o/c to around 2.3 to 2.4ish, and dont want to v-mod


----------



## c3l5o (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got a 3.2+ venice myself... CPU-Z DH-E6

I think you can't even get near that without making the vcore mod on this board...
Sory but I just can't help ya... mine is at 2.3Ghz and I only get it stable arround 1.5V...
My old 3.0+ was a mad overclocker, 2.8Ghz stable at 1.550V, It was a bad change...


----------



## kapeeteeleest_peeg (Jan 4, 2006)

c3l5o said:
			
		

> I've got a 3.2+ venice myself... CPU-Z DH-E6
> 
> I think you can't even get near that without making the vcore mod on this board...
> Sory but I just can't help ya... mine is at 2.3Ghz and I only get it stable arround 1.5V...
> My old 3.0+ was a mad overclocker, 2.8Ghz stable at 1.550V, It was a bad change...




...was that one a winchester?


----------



## c3l5o (Jan 4, 2006)

kapeeteeleest_peeg said:
			
		

> ...was that one a winchester?



Both venice...


----------



## decline (Jan 4, 2006)

finally I have been decided to make variable voltage mod but i didn't find a 500ohm resistor so i bought 470ohm. Will i reach the same 2.85v (normal)- 2.95v (high) with this resistor?


----------



## kapeeteeleest_peeg (Jan 4, 2006)

*Found how to o/c on Asrock dual sata2 doh S*

...dont laff cos i havent seen that one before.

In case anyone else hasnt seen it...
to change the cpu frequency in dual sata2 bios, you must

-set overclock mode to: cpu/pci-x asynchronous
-move to the newly enable cpu value and hit delete to delete the value
-insert the value u want & save

...every other value in this bios and every other motherboard bios I have seen in gives u a menu to do this & it wasnt immediately obvious

...thought someone would have said something! lol 

Anyway, got my 3200+ venice up to (240*10@1.45v) 2.4G on a 5/6 (333)mem divider giving ddr400
50oC on full load after hours of gaming (is this high temp?) barton used to run at 65 not o/c
As well as my 7800gt up to 450 core 1200 mem! hooah! 58oC full load after hours of gaming

Im satisfied with that...
3800+ & gtx speeds for £300 & rock solid 
...maybe time for some zalman cooling tho S


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 11, 2006)

can anyone post pic with a further zoom on where the Vcore mod area is located


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 11, 2006)

EarlZ said:
			
		

> can anyone post pic with a further zoom on where the Vcore mod area is located



it's right next to the cpu


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 12, 2006)

on the first page of the post it says "With an AMD Venice CPU the maximum CPU voltage available is 1.450V, definitely not enough for some serious overclocking." 

so if i use a Sandiego core ? do i still need a voltage mod ?


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 12, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> it's right next to the cpu




just based on the pic posted, noticed it was placed under the CPU bracket.. still dont have my mobo tho.. will arrive this afternoon i hope


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2006)

not sure about the limits with san diego .. i know that it is higher for athlon fx cpus. let us know your findings


----------



## GitDat (Jan 15, 2006)

Can someone help me out with my 4800+? I can't get it to o/c hardly at all. I'm not even getting into the FSB ranges where I need to mess with the voltages yet.

I'm only trying to go from stock 2.4Ghz to 2.7Ghz based on a few articles I've read. They were setting the memory to run at 333Mhz, setting the HTT to 3x and running a FSB of 225. I can't even get XP to boot with FSB of 210-215 

I'm using BIOS revision 1.5 and I have the memory voltage on high(2.7v) and have tried Auto on Vcore voltage as well as 1.4v. I have 2x512MB OCZ PC3700 Dual Channel Gold Edition with default timings of 2.5-3-3-8. In case it matters I have a 6800 Ultra 256MB AGP video card.

Anybody have any advice?  My memory is rated for 466Mhz but it seems to be having problems with 420Mhz  I guess I'm suspecting the memory but OCZ Gold is supposed to be one of the best o/c brands to use.


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 18, 2006)

got my board after 1 week of wait, it was dead on arrival. no beep errors nothing...

edit:

was also wondering if the SP-120 would prefectly fit on the Asrock S939 Dual Sata2


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 20, 2006)

what does flexebility option actually do ?


----------



## Dre78 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Solder point R642*

Hey

Thanx for a great site! with a lot of great info!

Did the vcore mod, but as I ran out of luck doing it, I burned the solder point R642 left badly.  (the first one up to the left from where you connect the two solder points, while doing the mod)

Any who knows what it controlls, and how I could check if its damaged or not???

THANX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2006)

r642 is just an empty pad as it seems shouldnt affect operation as long as the two pads are not connected by solder


----------



## Dre78 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanx 
Amazing what stuff you guys knows!

This forum rocks!! 

I'll have this site bookmarked and will highly recommend it!

again thanx alot for the quick reply! I'll get back to tweaking my system! happy to know that it should be alright!!


----------



## c3l5o (Feb 4, 2006)

You've got luck... Mine is now fried... couldyou post some pics?


----------



## Wam7 (Feb 18, 2006)

For those people running 2-2-2-*5* timing on this board, I think you will find that 2-2-2-*10* will give better memory bandwith and higher scores.


----------



## c3l5o (Feb 19, 2006)

Wam7 said:
			
		

> For those people running 2-2-2-*5* timing on this board, I think you will find that 2-2-2-*10* will give better memory bandwith and higher scores.



What BIOS and drivers do you use on your asrock?
BTW just bought another one... eh


----------



## Wam7 (Feb 19, 2006)

The best bios I have come acoss is 04xx
http://www.pc-treiber.net/download-file-255.html

Doesn't have the 274 HTT limit and a lot of guys are finding it much more stable than the OCWbeta2.


----------



## c3l5o (Feb 19, 2006)

Wam7 said:
			
		

> The best bios I have come acoss is 04xx
> http://www.pc-treiber.net/download-file-255.html
> 
> Doesn't have the 274 HTT limit and a lot of guys are finding it much more stable than the OCWbeta2.



Thanks I'm havin' some problems even in default... When I see a flash movie as soon as I open the USB miniport driver crashes... something wierd...


----------



## Wam7 (Feb 19, 2006)

No problem, let us know how you get on.


----------



## c3l5o (Feb 19, 2006)

The problem continues...
You can see the error if you click the picture:


----------



## Wam7 (Feb 19, 2006)

What memory timings are you running?


----------



## c3l5o (Feb 19, 2006)

Tried them all, since the SPD 3-4-4-8 until the 2-2-2-5 lol
I asked your Timmings so I could try them...
The Ram gives 283Mhz 3-4-4-8 @ 2.8v thats for sure... so why don't do they give 200Mhz @ High setting?

EDIT: Tried also 1T-2T, no difference between the settings


----------



## Wam7 (Feb 19, 2006)

Try this if you're not running it already.
http://www.pc-treiber.net/download-file-641.html


----------



## c3l5o (Feb 19, 2006)

Wam7 said:
			
		

> Try this if you're not running it already.
> http://www.pc-treiber.net/download-file-641.html



Presently, I'm not using it, but when I used it the problem happened also


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi! I am new to this forum and I would like to thank you for the great articles. I made the 3.2V mod, accidentally shorted it and made a hole in the element 4500M right below . My questions are: does anybody know what that element is, what is its purpose, what is its maker and where, if I can find a replacement. Also would it work if I directly solder the 3.3V wire from the PSU or not?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone? W1zzard?


----------



## persivore (Mar 13, 2006)

krusha03 said:
			
		

> Hi! I am new to this forum and I would like to thank you for the great articles. I made the 3.2V mod, accidentally shorted it and made a hole in the element 4500M right below . My questions are: does anybody know what that element is, what is its purpose, what is its maker and where, if I can find a replacement. Also would it work if I directly solder the 3.3V wire from the PSU or not?


Its a dual MOSFET which switches the voltage supply for the RAM when there is no power applied to the board. When the power is off, it switches the RAM power supply to the 5v standby line, instead of the 3.3v line.

The board will work fine if you remove the chip and solder the 3.3v line to the large solder pad next to the Vdimm MOSFET.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 14, 2006)

persivore said:
			
		

> Its a dual MOSFET which switches the voltage supply for the RAM when there is no power applied to the board. When the power is off, it switches the RAM power supply to the 5v standby line, instead of the 3.3v line.
> 
> The board will work fine if you remove the chip and solder the 3.3v line to the large solder pad next to the Vdimm MOSFET.








Are you sure that this part is MOSFET? I know that that part above the big solder pad is MOSFET, but this? The interesting thing is that on the board it is designated as RN200 which would mean that it is a resistor network, or am I wrong ?


----------



## persivore (Mar 14, 2006)

Yea, its definitely a MOSFET. It is being used to switch the suppy from the Vdimm, between the 3.3v line when the board is powered up and 3.3v (produced by dropping down the 5v line) when the board is not powered up.

I've actually removed it on my board and connected the power supply to the large solder pad near the Vdimm MOSFET because it was causing a few problems with some other mods that I've got on my board.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 14, 2006)

OK! Thank you very much for that info! I will try it in the next few days and tell you the results. Now about the 3,3v wire should I connect it to the big solder pad or the small one where the arrow point and says VDIMM? Because you said that it should be connected to the big solder pad, and the mod is to the small solder pad

BTW what other mods have you done to you MB? Can you post some links and pictures? For what mod in particular did this MOSFET cause problems?


----------



## skandal (Mar 20, 2006)

HI, i'm new to the forum.

I knew about the Vcore mod by techup, and i decided to do it since my venice 3000+ was only at 2.45 with 1.45V and had 28º at full load, since this was too fresh to me, i decided to the mod with conductive silver ink, the mod only worked at the second atempt, since at the first time i did it, i didn't let the ink to dry, but the second shot worked fine, i used a hair drier (with very caution) to cry the ink it worked perfectly, now i have my venice @ 2.65 and 36º full load.

W1zzard, i think you didn't recomend this mod in another post, why?


----------



## angrypond (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi
I tried the  vcore mod using conductive paint. I dont think the mod worked at first try as when i set voltage to 1.100 it said the requested voltage was too low so i redid it and now 
i've flashed my bios to 1.2, ocwbeta2, ocwbeta4 but it still doesnt work, either freezes at windows startup or resets the voltage to 1.350

i have a 3800x2


----------



## angrypond (Jun 13, 2006)

i have nb-sb link at 800mhz and 16-bit, nb-cpu link 800mhz and 16-bit ddr at 166 and when i put vcore at 1.100 (1.500) i get the BSOD and when i put it at 1.050 (1.450 ) it just posts the name of my gpu on a black screen. This only happens when i put it above stock


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't think the mod worked then, you are getting BSOD etc etc because there is not enuff volts to rev your CPU, try puttin the volts in BIOS on 1.450 at a sensible FSB speed and if she starts then that confirms the mod did not work.

I am not a great advocate of the conductive pen TBH, mine was soldered and works just fine.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 13, 2006)

ohhh and you do not need the OCW Beta BIOS anymore as all the historic issues with ASROCK's BIOS has now been sorted and when I said try 1.45 I meant 1.45 as opposed to 1.050 or whatever you said, 1.050 after the mod is actually 1.050! does that make sense? a succesful mod will allow you to choose 1.075 thru to 1.150 but of course if the mod failed they wont work which is why I said sat to the REAL 1.45, easiest is to flash BIOS with ASROCKS newest (1.20 I think) then try 1.45.


----------



## angrypond (Jun 14, 2006)

ok thanks, would it maybe be because i flashed my bios after performing the mod.
i changed it back to 1.400 (max i acan go) and it worked. but when its on 1.075 or 1.100 or 1.1500 etc and its oc'ed even the tiniest bit it just post the name of the graphics card in the top left corner. Is this because its not getting enough power? im running 350w now 
thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 14, 2006)

angrypond said:
			
		

> ok thanks, would it maybe be because i flashed my bios after performing the mod.
> i changed it back to 1.400 (max i acan go) and it worked. but when its on 1.075 or 1.100 or 1.1500 etc and its oc'ed even the tiniest bit it just post the name of the graphics card in the top left corner. Is this because its not getting enough power? im running 350w now
> thanks




What motherboard u got?  I would suggest doing the mod again and 350w is a little low if you have a few bits inside pc and are overclocking your cpu also.


----------



## angrypond (Jun 14, 2006)

asrock dual sata2, ive done the mod twice and might buy a new psu


----------



## djmas0n (Jul 1, 2006)

Good forum, cool thread. 

I have a question, you showed a video toasting a 1/8 Watt Resister running this much voltage thru it. So what is a good wattage rating to have on the resister for this mod? I picked up some 510 ohm, 1 watt resisters at Fry's and I'm wondering if they will be sufficient for the variable voltage mod.

TIA


----------



## v-zero (Jul 11, 2006)

Digging up an old-ish thread here, but I need to ask something...

Does anybody know whether the Vcore mod is the same on the asrock 939sli boards as it is for the dual?

Thanks.


----------



## v-zero (Jul 11, 2006)

self-bump


----------



## tengu (Jul 14, 2006)

*775 volt mod*

Hi W1zzard, I have the pentium 4 version of the asrock board, will the same volt mod procedure work on it or is it impossible? I want to get my 805d overclocking.


----------



## CreV- (Jul 20, 2006)

I feel abit confused cause The Ram Guys says the board maxes 2.65v but the spec says 2.7v.

How to test the mem voltage? Which pins?
What do I need for resistor? Give me a pic. I don't think every resistor can handle all the current flowing throught it.


----------



## apocalypse (Jul 30, 2006)

hi guys, im new in this forum, i'd like 2 ask about the controllable vdimm mod using transistors. in here: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/130/3
it was said to reach 3.05v i have 2 use 248ohm, but unfortunatelly i cant find it, the nearest transistor i get is rated at 330ohm n 220ohm. if i bridge the the pin 9 and the gnd (look the pictures) using any of those 2 transistors, how high will i get the vdimm?? 330ohm will results in   vdimm ??? and the 220ohm will result in vdimm ??? its all cause my hynix DT-D43 wouldnt tighter that 2.5-3-3-3-7-1t in 238mhz. in my experience with the old systems the rams need around 3.05 to go with tighter timings..
many thanx, 
regards..


----------



## radeonboy (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay hi guys,

I just did the VID4 vcore mod with solder. Everything went smoothly, I triple checked and I know I did it correctly.

Now my problem is that IT DOESNT WORK FOR ME! I am using OCWBETA2 bios and I set the CPU vcore to 1.1v in the BIOS. It booted into Windows, I checked with the latest CPUZ software and it said 1.1V!!!  Mind you I left my 3500+ venice at my max stable overclock and that is 2.55GHz.

Now what the heck is wrong??? 

I previously tried to do this mod 3 times with conductive grease and gap filler.  The grease blobbed after on top other contacts...so I wiped it clean and tried again this time masking off the other contacts.  Still no go.

So now I took the plunge and soldered it an hour ago and STILL NOTHING!  I know I did it correctly.  Did the Vid4 vcore mod.  Just connected the bridges.  I mean I copied how it looked in the picture, its so damn easy that I could not have gotten it wrong.

BUT IT DOESNT WORK...WHY ?


----------



## apocalypse (Jul 31, 2006)

radeonboy said:
			
		

> Okay hi guys,
> 
> I just did the VID4 vcore mod with solder. Everything went smoothly, I triple checked and I know I did it correctly.
> 
> ...



i have done the mod. and it works fine.. anyway try to use the ocw bios mod 7..


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jul 31, 2006)

radeonboy said:
			
		

> Okay hi guys,
> 
> I just did the VID4 vcore mod with solder. Everything went smoothly, I triple checked and I know I did it correctly.
> 
> ...





You got It right.....do you honestly think your rig would boot If you were only sending It 1.1v's with an OC like that?....CPU-Z(At least on the Dual SATA 939) will show you what your bios Is set at....not the true Core Voltage....Motherboard Monitor Is what I use to check my voltages In windows and It says 1.55-1.60....even though CPU-Z says 1.150.

Relax....your not losing your mind.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> You got It right.....do you honestly think your rig would boot If you were only sending It 1.1v's with an OC like that?....CPU-Z(At least on the Dual SATA 939) will show you what your bios Is set at....not the true Core Voltage....Motherboard Monitor Is what I use to check my voltages In windows and It says 1.55-1.60....even though CPU-Z says 1.150.
> 
> Relax....your not losing your mind.



The exact opposite in my case...cpu_z shows 1.68V


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 1, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> The exact opposite in my case...cpu_z shows 1.68V



Which version of CPU-Z?...I'm on v1.35......earlier versions of CPU-Z would show the correct "Actual" voltage....newer version shows what the bios Is set for.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> Which version of CPU-Z?...I'm on v1.35......earlier versions of CPU-Z would show the correct "Actual" voltage....newer version shows what the bios Is set for.



Am at work now so dunno until I get home and check but it was the latest version when I downloaded it about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 1, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Am at work now so dunno until I get home and check but it was the latest version when I downloaded it about 2-3 months ago.



Version 1.35 Is dated for "06/27/2006" so you may have the 1.34 version.

I'm wondering why they changed it from reading the Actual voltage to the Bios Set voltage though.


----------



## radeonboy (Aug 5, 2006)

Then which version of CPU-Z should I download?  WHich version is confirmed to work and reads voltages properly?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 6, 2006)

radeonboy said:
			
		

> Then which version of CPU-Z should I download?  WHich version is confirmed to work and reads voltages properly?



Go for 1.34 which is the one I have, seems its the last that is accurate with the voltage read.


----------



## Munkul (Sep 8, 2006)

hey guys, new to the forum. i did the vcore mod to the board, but now when i select the relevant voltages to push it past 1.45v, the thing wont boot. it gets past post, ten stops with a _ flashing. i know i did the volt mod properly, cause when i reboot, i can see in the bios voltage monitor that there is the voltage that i selected ie 1.500.  i used a proper conductive pen, not solder. oh, yeah, and when i was doing it, i got ink ALL over the voltage chip terminals. i managed to dissolve all of it (i think) with lighter fluid. ive tried 4 different official bioses (or is the plural biosi?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 8, 2006)

Munkul said:


> hey guys, new to the forum. i did the vcore mod to the board, but now when i select the relevant voltages to push it past 1.45v, the thing wont boot. it gets past post, ten stops with a _ flashing. i know i did the volt mod properly, cause when i reboot, i can see in the bios voltage monitor that there is the voltage that i selected ie 1.500.  i used a proper conductive pen, not solder. oh, yeah, and when i was doing it, i got ink ALL over the voltage chip terminals. i managed to dissolve all of it (i think) with lighter fluid. ive tried 4 different official bioses (or is the plural biosi?



Hi and welcome, so I assume you put your voltage setting in your BIOS actually to 1.110 (I think that is the setting for 1.5V, I know 1.150V in BIOS=1.55V REAL)??  As it sounds to me that you have sleceted the wrong BIOS voltage to equate to your new voltmod, there is no BIOS setting for 1.500 in the BIOS real, 1.075 - 1.150 are your new settings for the REAL voltage of 1.475V - 1.55V.  Hows about that then am at work without my computer and I even remembered it, how sad!  Just try it on 1.150 as I am sure that is the right setting for 1.55V and let me know how you get on.  CPU_Z version 1.34 or earlier should be installed or perhaps motherboard monitor and that will confirm the core voltage for you, if you don't have them already you can download them from this site, under the download section.


----------



## Munkul (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks, but no, i knew which settings to set it to. ive seen the oc workbench beta bioses, do they help at all? also, my problem sometimes occurs from cold, with my a64 3200 at 2.4ghz @ 1.45v, and i restart - the problem solves itself.
anyone?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2006)

Munkul said:


> thanks, but no, i knew which settings to set it to. ive seen the oc workbench beta bioses, do they help at all? also, my problem sometimes occurs from cold, with my a64 3200 at 2.4ghz @ 1.45v, and i restart - the problem solves itself.
> anyone?




1.45V is nothing to do with the Vcore mod as that gives you 1.475-1.55V?????? 1.45V is obtainable without the mod.  No the OCW Beta BIOS mods do not really help any more as Asrock have since updated their BIOS's to include the "bits" that the mod included such as FSB max at 270 issues etc, I don't beleive the mod will add anything further to the newest Asrock release but I am not certain, it may give you additional memory divider options I am  not sure.


----------



## Munkul (Sep 11, 2006)

no, 1.45v as set in the bios. this was the max i could clock to before the vcore mod, and this is what i use now. but if i try to set the voltage any higher eg 1.475 (using the correct setting) even with the same clock speed, it wont boot up.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2006)

Munkul said:


> no, 1.45v as set in the bios. this was the max i could clock to before the vcore mod, and this is what i use now. but if i try to set the voltage any higher eg 1.475 (using the correct setting) even with the same clock speed, it wont boot up.



Ok I am with you now, your voltmod therefore is bad, you need to take off the conductive pen (a non conductive solvent and cotton wool buds may do it), it sounds to me as if a slight bit of the conductive has gone and touched something it should not have, then try again, hope your using the fine tip, I know its fiddly under the CPU retention frame thats why I got mine proffesionally soldered, my hands shake too much!


----------



## Munkul (Sep 12, 2006)

ok then, il try it again.


----------



## Sabrewulf (Sep 15, 2006)

*Vdimm mod, Is this right?*

First off, Thank you W1zzard, Techpowerup, and its forum members for all the valuable info. over the years. I have finally hit a stumbling stone where as I needed to register and ask for some specific help. About the Variable vdimm mod. (Motherboard disconnected and out of case) I have a pot., its max resistance is 480 ohms, thats where I set it. I measured pins 9 & 11 alone they have a resistance of about 93 ohms. When I connect the pot set at 480 to pins 9 & 11 and then measure the pot it reads 78 ohms. If I switch the leads on the pot it reads 8 ohms which is exactly the pots min. resistance. Does this sound correct? I was thinking that I connect the pot set at whatever say 500 ohms, measure pins 9 & 11 and should see about 500 ohms. Im pretty good with electronics but for some reasone this isn't computing. Whanted to be sure before I put this togethor and fire it up. Be a sad day to fry something. Thank you for you help.


----------



## juniorandac (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Shadoware (Jun 2, 2008)

Helly guys!
 I have a Asrock AM2NF6G-vsta and I get some bsod's here that I believe is caused by low voltage in dimm!
 My memory works with 2.2V~2.3V, could somebody give some help to find the best way to get this addicional voltage? The standard voltage to ddr2 is 1.8V, I think the max voltage this board can give to ram is 1.95V.


----------



## wagana (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't want to bother anyone in such old thread but... When I oced my CPU, I went as high as I could at stock voltage, but then decided to oc more, and I found this guide to voltmod.
I've tried to get 1,55 V. The thing is that it works, shows in BIOS H/W monitor Vcore at 1,56 V and in windows (XP and 7, CPU-z and AIDA64) shows that's at 1,3 V.
First I thought it'd be a wrong reading but when I raise FSB  (from 256 MHz (which is what I got at stock) to 257 MHz, resulting in 10 MHz more in the CPU) windows won't boot. I've tried:
 -Resoldering the VID4 bridge
 -Different BIOS (mb had 1.60, tried 2.30 and OCW's modded 1.60? (beta 5))
 -Lower voltages that contains VID4=1 to see if it changes (ie: 0,8 V to get 1,2 V): result: still getting the same voltage in windows
 -Decreasing HTLink multiplier
 -Decreasing Memory multiplier
 -Increasing Memory Latencies
 -Disabling I/O ports
 -Disabling Boot Failure Guard (aka U-Cop/Hybrid Booster)
 -Reinstalling Windows
I might forget something, but I hope this ends up finding the culprit


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 23, 2015)

Does 257MHz on the FSB work if you use one cpu multiplier lower? maybe you are reaching fsb limit and not cpu limit. I had this board (probably still somewhere at my parents place) but never did the vcore mod just vdimm mod


----------



## wagana (Feb 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Does 257MHz on the FSB work if you use one cpu multiplier lower? maybe you are reaching fsb limit and not cpu limit. I had this board (probably still somewhere at my parents place) but never did the vcore mod just vdimm mod


Good idea, but it did boot at lower multiplier...
*EDIT:* WEIRD!!! in windows multi is at x10 now!!!


----------



## wagana (Feb 23, 2015)

@krusha03 
Disabled all I/Os (except primary IDE), set FSB 270 MHz and multi at x8...
Multiplier and voltage shows as x8 and 1,56 V...


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 23, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> @krusha03
> Disabled all I/Os (except primary IDE), set FSB 270 MHz and multi at x8...
> Multiplier and voltage shows as x8 and 1,56 V...


I remember the board having a fsb wall and that you needed the oc beta bios to be able to go higher. It was a long time ago so sorry i can't be of any more help. Also do you have any software overclocking tools that may change the settings on boot? try for example boot into XP with hirenboot cd and see if the same thing happens


----------



## Niyi1 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have no problems with cold boot ever, so starts up just fine everytime. So far i've used Bios 1.20 but couldn't go over 275FSB. Recently i've flashed my board with the Bios 04XX from a German site and it's been working out just great. For once I've noticed that my Burner didn't load up before, but just a reboot fixed the problem.


----------

